# Overclocking my i3 2100?



## saarxee (May 17, 2013)

hello. i need to overclock at my cpu for a 3.30Ghz or 3.40Ghz. Possible? Now is the 3.10Ghz. me have a stock intel cpu cooler 1155lga.
motherboard? Pegatron IPMSB-H61
Temperatures? 37 at the Rest.
and how i do this?

thanks.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 17, 2013)

Cannot overclock that chip on a H61 chipset motherboard.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Cannot overclock that chip on a H61 chipset motherboard.



You can't overclock that chip on _any_ motherboard.  It's completely locked.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 17, 2013)

The Von Matrices said:


> You can't overclock that chip on _any_ motherboard.  It's completely locked.



I think you can with BCLK adjustments(very small adjustments), just like any locked Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge chip.


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 17, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I think you can with BCLK adjustments(very small adjustments), just like any locked Sandy Bridge/Ivy Bridge chip.



True, but your gains would be minimal at best.  And as far as I know you can adjust BCLK on all chipsets as long as the BIOS supports it; you just can't use multipliers above the factory setting without a P or Z chipset and a turbo-enabled processor.  I know that I can change the BCLK on my ASRock H61M-GE and Pentium G620, but I doubt every manufacturer of low-end boards implements BCLK control


----------



## saarxee (May 17, 2013)

small oc, possibley or not? anywhere...


----------



## The Von Matrices (May 17, 2013)

saarxee said:


> small oc, possibley or not? anywhere...



If your board supports BCLK adjustment (and I can't determine if it does), you may be able to increase from the default 100 MHz to 101, 102, or even 103 MHz.  But with with a x31 multiplier you will only get 31MHz for each 1MHz of BCLK so at most you're looking at a 100MHz overclock or 3.2GHz total.  The gain is so minimal that it probably isn't worth the potential instability.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 17, 2013)

you will need to get a clock. take off the heatsink,
use epoxy to paste the clock to the processor.
now the clock is over the CPU an d you will have successfully over-clocked it.


----------



## ViperXTR (May 17, 2013)

i3 2100 and Z68 board user here, you can only increase the BCLK to a certain degree (was able to get stable at 105Mhz last time) and the performance increase is barely noticeable.

p.s.
this supposed to be used (the z68) for a 2500K but was posponed after years lol (since its got decent gaming capability) The budget that i planned to get a 3570K was then spent on my reborn hobby, mountain biking -__-


----------

